# NIE from the UK?



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, is it possible to get an NIE from the UK?

Is an NIE definitely required for renting?

And what exactly has to be done to get an NIE?

Thank you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AFAIK you dont need an NIE to rent, altho you may find you need one to set up electricity/water if the landlords dont already. We didnt get our NIE until we had been in Spain for a few weeks, but we did need it to buy a car and to get the kids into school.

different areas do things differently, where we were it was a matter of queuing forever at the national police station in Malaga, however, in Torremolinos, you made an appointment, which gives you time to fill out the forms prior. You do have to pay at a bank tho and return with the receipt - that said, it may have changed by now???!!!! Of course, now you need to get the residencia separately, so I guess they will want to see proof of income and healthcare provision??????? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> AFAIK you dont need an NIE to rent, altho you may find you need one to set up electricity/water if the landlords dont already. We didnt get our NIE until we had been in Spain for a few weeks, but we did need it to buy a car and to get the kids into school.
> 
> different areas do things differently, where we were it was a matter of queuing forever at the national police station in Malaga, however, in Torremolinos, you made an appointment, which gives you time to fill out the forms prior. You do have to pay at a bank tho and return with the receipt - that said, it may have changed by now???!!!! Of course, now you need to get the residencia separately, so I guess they will want to see proof of income and healthcare provision???????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Oooo, my head is spinning. Here comes the bureaucracy.

We don't need residencia to rent, is that correct?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sirtravelot said:


> Oooo, my head is spinning. Here comes the bureaucracy.
> 
> We don't need residencia to rent, is that correct?


 No! You may need a Spanish bank account - you can open a non residents account, which you can upgrade later. Unless you're paying all the rental up front, then I guess they wont care lol!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> No! You may need a Spanish bank account - you can open a non residents account, which you can upgrade later. Unless you're paying all the rental up front, then I guess they wont care lol!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


We rented a place once up front - NEVER AGAIN! 

This stuff sure is daunting. Things are starting to get real.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sirtravelot said:


> We rented a place once up front - NEVER AGAIN!
> 
> This stuff sure is daunting. Things are starting to get real.


You'll be fine - its an adventure and you've been on the forum for long enough to know the pitfalls. Knowledge is so important - especially the negative stuff. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> Hi, is it possible to get an NIE from the UK?
> 
> Is an NIE definitely required for renting?
> 
> ...


YES you can get a NIE from the consulate in the UK, though from what I've read it's easier to do it when you get here

NO you don't necessarily need a NIE to rent, though more & more agents & owners are wanting this now - & are even insisting on tenants proving that they are registered as resident

getting a NIE is simple enough, but if you're living here you should be registering as resident


we have lots of info & discussions about that


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> You'll be fine - its an adventure and you've been on the forum for long enough to know the pitfalls. Knowledge is so important - especially the negative stuff.
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for the words of encouragement.

I sure have. 

See, part of me can't wait to be settled in Spain and be able to live a normal life, with the paperwork behind me, the other part of me is panicking like a headless chicken!!!

I got to be honest though, you guys on this forum are BRILLIANT! I think I'd feel utterly lost without you all. I wish I could buy you guys all a beer, coffee, tea, whatever. And that goes to EVERY regular on this forum.




xabiachica said:


> YES you can get a NIE from the consulate in the UK, though from what I've read it's easier to do it when you get here
> 
> NO you don't necessarily need a NIE to rent, though more & more agents & owners are wanting this now - & are even insisting on tenants proving that they are registered as resident
> 
> ...


Thanks! Definitely going to be looking into the complexities of residency. Considering all the things that come with a move - the Spanish paper work just adds to the adrenaline.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> YES you can get a NIE from the consulate in the UK, though from what I've read it's easier to do it when you get here
> 
> NO you don't necessarily need a NIE to rent, though more & more agents & owners are wanting this now - & are even insisting on tenants proving that they are registered as resident
> 
> ...


I had a friend who applied for their NIE from the consulate in London - it wasnt easy. They had to give a spanish address for it to be sent to and it actually took over 6 months to arrive - in fact, I went with her to get another one in the end in Torremolinos.... eventually the first one arrived, but they had managed to use the same number, so they obviously linked up lol


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sirtravelot said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement.
> 
> I sure have.
> 
> ...


.......... sounds good to me - shame I'm in the UK, altho we're heading out in a couple of weeks to stay with friends.

The paperwork can be tedious, but its ok as long as you know what to expect and have several photocopies of everything!!!! You should be able to get your residencia at the same time as the NIE if you have the correct paperwork

Jo xxx


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> .......... sounds good to me - shame I'm in the UK, altho we're heading out in a couple of weeks to stay with friends.
> 
> The paperwork can be tedious, but its ok as long as you know what to expect and have several photocopies of everything!!!! You should be able to get your residencia at the same time as the NIE if you have the correct paperwork
> 
> Jo xxx



Is there any special paperwork necessary for the NIE?

I looked at the FAQ for the form, but the paper didn't load.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sirtravelot said:


> Is there any special paperwork necessary for the NIE?
> 
> I looked at the FAQ for the form, but the paper didn't load.


hhmmm, I cant remember now, it was 6 years ago lol. I know we needed our passports, photocopies of everything and they wanted our parents names (?)...... I've got a feeling they wanted to see our rental agreement and proof of our bank account - but I could be wrong. I know we had to fill in some "written in Spanish" forms and we had take a form to the local bank and pay, bringing the receipt back as proof 

I'm sure someone who has done it more recently can fill you in ??!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## alex3025 (Jan 21, 2013)

Me and my wife got our NIEs at the spainish embassy in Edinburgh in and out in about 20 mins NIEs in post about 2 weeks later just make sure you have the form printed out can't remember number of top of my head take your passports and they well do all the work think there about £15 or there abouts


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

hi
just complete the forms go to the embassy in London or your nearest, wait in line pay the fee (£12.50) in euros they change the money there and then, 15 mins and we were out, NIE cert received in 2 weeks at home address in UK 
couldn't be more simpler


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alex3025 said:


> Me and my wife got our NIEs at the spainish embassy in Edinburgh in and out in about 20 mins NIEs in post about 2 weeks later just make sure you have the form printed out can't remember number of top of my head take your passports and they well do all the work think there about £15 or there abouts





missbusybusy said:


> hi
> just complete the forms go to the embassy in London or your nearest, wait in line pay the fee (£12.50) in euros they change the money there and then, 15 mins and we were out, NIE cert received in 2 weeks at home address in UK
> couldn't be more simpler


just one point though - NIE certs have a 'shelf life' of just 90 days - so if you're not certain that you will need the actual certificate within that time, don't bother getting it

you'll only have to do it all over again when you do need it.... & pay again.....


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> just one point though - NIE certs have a 'shelf life' of just 90 days - so if you're not certain that you will need the actual certificate within that time, don't bother getting it you'll only have to do it all over again when you do need it.... & pay again.....


 we have been informed that it has this printed on the certificate if this is the case now I am confused HELP


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

missbusybusy said:


> we have been informed that it has this printed on the certificate if this is the case now I am confused HELP


You'll need to get another one with the residencia. The idea is that its a temporary number valid for 3 months, to enable you to purchase a property maybe? Then AFAIK you need to get a residencia once you are a resident. That entails proving income, or property ownership or adequate capital and healthcare provision. If I havent got this quite right, I'm sure my co-mod will correct me tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

The number is permanent. It is only the certificate that is temporary.

Some friends did it recently at the Spanish Consulate in London. The fee was £7.55 each, the certificates were sent by email and it took a couple of weeks.

Make sure you have completed application forms:

http://extranjeros.empleo.gob.es/es...citudes2/15-Formulario_NIE_y_certificados.pdf

together with your passports and copies.


If you need further information try contacting Mercedes de la Granda at this email address:

[email protected]


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Campesina said:


> The number is permanent. It is only the certificate that is temporary.
> 
> Some friends did it recently at the Spanish Consulate in London. The fee was £7.55 each, the certificates were sent by email and it took a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


yes we have the forms available for download on our FAQs sticky thread at the top

& yes, it's true that the number is for life - which won't help at all if you're sat in front of the notary to buy your house & your certificate is out of date..................hence my warning to wait until you know you'll actually NEED it


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

ok, so we go through the exact same process as we did when we first applied at the consulate ?,
do we show them the original certificate ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

missbusybusy said:


> ok, so we go through the exact same process as we did when we first applied at the consulate ?,
> do we show them the original certificate ?



Yes!

Jo xxx


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

jojo said:


> Yes! Jo xxx


Thank you


----------

